# [SOLVED] Printer is Offline



## heresteve2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Kyocera Mita KM-2050 KX networked. We have a static IP coming into the building and then DHCP to assign IPs to each device (I assume that's how it works?) 

Once before it went offline, and then randomly one day it came back online. Now its offline again and I can't get it back online to print. The entire internet went down right before this problem surfaced and I had to unplug the routers and plug them back in. Everything else came back up fine except the printer. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Printer is Offline*

i would do a full powercycle again - for all devices - see below

post back the Ip details (IP, default gateway, mask) of the printer 
and an ipconfig /all from a PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes,
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Printer is Offline*

It shouldn't happen that the ip address for the printer changed if it was static, but resetting routers probably caused that so you have to simply find it again.


----------



## Mimyr (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Printer is Offline*

Sounds pretty consistent with what generally happens when a printer has been left on DHCP. heresteve2, see if you can figure out what IP address that the printer has, probably through a menu or configuration option. Then compare that IP address to the IP address being used in the driver (printer properties -> ports). If there is a difference, that's your problem. I would set the printer to a static IP (I usually give it something on at least .200 or above so that it's outside of DHCP range), and then change your print driver to reflect this. Alternatively, you could use a host name to connect, and then you could leave it on DHCP.


----------



## heresteve2 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Printer is Offline*

Well since there were a few suggestions I tried them all. Not sure which was the one that worked, but we're back up and running again. I reset everything and changed the IP address on the machine and in printer properties / port and it seems to be back. Hopefully this won't happen again but if so I will follow these steps again. 

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Printer is Offline*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

